# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Ultraääni karkottaa puluja

## RSS

HKL kokeilee pulujen häätämistä metroasemilta ultraääniä lähettävällä laitteella. Kontulan ja Rastilan asemille asennetut laitteet lähettävät 15-20 kilohetsin taajuisia ultraääniä, jotka häiritsevät lintujen kuuloaistia.

Kokeilua jatketaan kevääseen ja sen jälkeen päätetään, hankitaanko laitteita lisää. Jotain on tarpeen tehdä, sillä matkustajilta tulee toistuvasti palautetta lintujen jätöksistä. Palautetta on tullut ultraäänistäkin: osa matkustajista kokee ne myös ihmiskorvaa häiritseviksi.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Puluthan ovat viisaita, kuulema viihtyvät hyvin äänilaitteen takapuolella...  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kontulan ja Rastilan asemille asennetut laitteet lähettävät 15-20 kilohetsin taajuisia ultraääniä, jotka häiritsevät lintujen kuuloaistia.
> 
> Palautetta on tullut ultraäänistäkin: osa matkustajista kokee ne myös ihmiskorvaa häiritseviksi.


Kysessä ei siis ole ultraääni ollenkaan. Ultraääni on jo määritelmällisesti niin korkea ääni, ettei se ole ihmiskorvin kuultavissa (vrt. ultraviolettivalo). 15-20 kHz on korkea ääni, mutta vielä (normaalikuuloisen) ihmiskorvan kuultavissa. Ihmisen normaali kuuloalue on luokkaa 20 Hz - 20 kHz.

----------


## ultrix

> Kysessä ei siis ole ultraääni ollenkaan. Ultraääni on jo määritelmällisesti niin korkea ääni, ettei se ole ihmiskorvin kuultavissa (vrt. ultraviolettivalo). 15-20 kHz on korkea ääni, mutta vielä (normaalikuuloisen) ihmiskorvan kuultavissa. Ihmisen normaali kuuloalue on luokkaa 20 Hz - 20 kHz.


Voisko se olla sähkölaitteen jonkinlainen resonanssi tms., vähän kuin kuvaputkien korviaraastava 15,6 kHz sirinä (mutta ei luultavasti sinne päinkään  :Smile: ).

----------


## GT8N

Ja kun kyseisen kirskunan kuulee ihmiskorvin, on metron lyhytkin odotus suoranaista he******ä. Onneksi en joudu kyseisiä asemia käyttämään normaalisti. Toivoisin silti, että laitteet poistettaisiin välittömästi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ja kun kyseisen kirskunan kuulee ihmiskorvin, on metron lyhytkin odotus suoranaista he******ä. Onneksi en joudu kyseisiä asemia käyttämään normaalisti. Toivoisin silti, että laitteet poistettaisiin välittömästi.


Paljonkohan tuohonkin on rahaa syydetty.
Puluthan kuuluvat normaaliin kaupunkieläimistöön ja niitä voisi jopa pitää paremmin käyttäytyvinä kansalaisina kuin monia ihmisiä.
Jos ei halua puluja vaikkapa metroasemille, paras tapa olisi ollut ottaa se jo rakennusaikana huomioon siten, ettei jää ylhäällä sijaitsevia vapaita koloja ja tasoja, joilla pulut viihtyvät.

Niin, pulujen aiheuttama häiriö ihmisille on lähinnä uloste. Ne eivät tule repimään ihmisten käsistä vaikkapa lihapiirakoita tai jäätelöitä kuten lokit.
Mutta: jos pulut olisi kaupungista hävitetty ja ihmiset kuitenkin pudottelevat maahan eväistään muruja yms. joita pulut nokkivat, niin johtaisiko se hiirien ja rottien lisääntymiseen? Mikä on lopulta se pienempi paha?

----------


## Koala

> Ja kun kyseisen kirskunan kuulee ihmiskorvin, on metron lyhytkin odotus suoranaista he******ä. Onneksi en joudu kyseisiä asemia käyttämään normaalisti. Toivoisin silti, että laitteet poistettaisiin välittömästi.


Entäs eläimet joiden kuljetus metrossakin on edelleen täysin sallittua? Tosi nasta vehje kun sokean opaskoira saa slaagin? Entä minä metroasemalla kissa kopassa mukana? Kuka idiootti näistä on vastuussa?

----------

